# Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed? Livingston is the deal breaker?



## ExtremeBrigs (Jul 20, 2006)

Howdy Clippers fans!

Wondering where Iverson might end up? What chances you guys have of landing him? Check out my article at hoopsworld.com for some answers!

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_19819.shtml

And I'm always up for a little heated debating and criticism. I love being told how wrong I am 

Good luck in the Iverson Sweepstakes!


----------



## saxmanager (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

I wouldn't give Livingston up for a guy Iverson's age, UNLESS you were to throw Igggy into the mix. Here's a trade that a Clips fan on another site suggested:

Maggs-Cat-Livy for A.I. 1 and A.I. 2

That could match up in salaries as well.:cheers:


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*



saxmanager said:


> I wouldn't give Livingston up for a guy Iverson's age, UNLESS you were to throw Igggy into the mix. Here's a trade that a Clips fan on another site suggested:
> 
> Maggs-Cat-Livy for A.I. 1 and A.I. 2
> 
> That could match up in salaries as well.:cheers:


Im just not sure how A.I and Cassel would play well together. I wouldnt make a move this year, stick with the guys we have now and see how far we got and than we could start looking what we need to get to a championship level.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*



saxmanager said:


> I wouldn't give Livingston up for a guy Iverson's age, UNLESS you were to throw Igggy into the mix. Here's a trade that a Clips fan on another site suggested:
> 
> Maggs-Cat-Livy for A.I. 1 and A.I. 2
> 
> That could match up in salaries as well.:cheers:


you can talk all you want about Livingstons youth, BUT WHATS THE POINT OF HAVING A YOUNG PG IF HE ****** SUCKS!!!?!!!??
"I wouldn't give Livingston up for a guy Iverson's age,"

cmon now...re-read that....LIVINGSTON or Iverson 

hahahaha :lol:


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

Iverson is older, but he's also tough as hell and a supreme competitor, can't say i've seen the same in Livingston.... like many PGs he's also gotten much smarter as he's aged. Check out a 76ers game once in a while, you'll see that he's better *right now* than Livingston will ever be.

Shaun will be a good player, but Iverson is a great player.... I say we package Mobley/Maggette + Livingston for A.I., then we'll be a real championship contender.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

I will NOT give up Livingston or Iverson, unless it's straight up and that is not possible. Maggette + Kaman + 1st or something like that, throw in Ewing and Davis if needed, for AI + Hunter. 

Livingston | Iverson | Mobley | Brand | Hunter as the starters

Ewing | Ross | Singleton | Ewing(or Davis) | Williams | Korolev | Rebraca and some random signed FA(Rush I hope).


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

"End of an era? Sixers ready to trade Iverson"

i read that headline on Yahoo Sports...boy would it be cool to have A.I as a Clipper haha even though i hate him when he plays against us haha 
if not Livingston then who????id rather keep Corey than Livingston.....the Clippers need to jump on this .....and somehow try to get A.I to come to the Clippers we need a PG...hell i hope the Sixers think Livingston can help them in someway and they ask for him.....i wont get my hopes up too much though...if we dont get A.I atleast Kareem Rush we need some damn shooters damnit


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

that would be nice to get both AIs for Livy Maggette and Korolev


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*



qross1fan said:


> I will NOT give up Livingston or Iverson, unless it's straight up and that is not possible. Maggette + Kaman + 1st or something like that, throw in Ewing and Davis if needed, for AI + Hunter.
> 
> Livingston | Iverson | Mobley | Brand | Hunter as the starters
> 
> Ewing | Ross | Singleton | Ewing(or Davis) | Williams | Korolev | Rebraca and some random signed FA(Rush I hope).


i would like nothing better than to trade Kaman but i dont think he is tradable with that contract he has yet to earn


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

If we trade Kaman, who will play center? A. William? I dont think so man.

Maggette for AI straight up....but dont think it will work under cap.

Ideal trade: AI + AI2 for Maggette + Mobley.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

Wouldn't give up Livingston, That's too much (and, no Livingston does not "suck." Not by a long shot. Anyone with any knowledge of basketball would know that. He's no Chris Paul or Deron Williams or Monta Ellis, but Livingston plays a different game and is decent at it too.)

Cat and Maggette for AI and have AI play SG. AI, in spite of his assists numbers isn't a natural PG. He does a decent job, but assists come from alot of drive and dishes.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

Iverson didn't even play today. I think he was benched meaning he is going to stay benched for a while or he is going to be traded very soon. My guess the trade will happen soon, to what team I have no clue.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

He is going somewhere....I just hope we can get him for cheap.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*



universal! said:


> Wouldn't give up Livingston, That's too much (and, no Livingston does not "suck." Not by a long shot. Anyone with any knowledge of basketball would know that. He's no Chris Paul or Deron Williams or Monta Ellis, but Livingston plays a different game and is decent at it too.)
> 
> Cat and Maggette for AI and have AI play SG. AI, in spite of his assists numbers isn't a natural PG. He does a decent job, but assists come from alot of drive and dishes.


of he does not suck let me re-phrase that ...HE WILL NEVER HELP ThIS TEAM GET ANYWHERE.....thats what i mean, i think you guys are so high on him cuz he looks "cool" haha **** face it HE IS A BUST we will be lucky if any team would take him for anything...

"]Wouldn't give up Livingston, That's too much"
cmon now LOOK AT THAT READ IT PLEASE.... livingston too much????? 
**** cmon man.....if daniel Ewing were in livingstons spot, he would probably have the same numbers, LIVINGSTON is nothin special **** just cuz he is tall?? cmon now..and stop using his "defense" as an excuse...he is way taller than most the pgs he guards thats the least he could do....just give it up...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

and yeah it would be great to see Both A.Is come here but i doubt that will happen....i say the only two untouchables should be Sam and Elton....anyone else should be put on the table....
haha 
i can imagine Sam and A.I in the same team:lol:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

i think clippers will definitely do it.. after all, it all comes down to the owner. and if the owner agrees to make this trade, look at how much more money he would make (gotta compensate for that bad kaman contract anyhow).

i myself am not a big livingston believer (sorry), and corey's a good but not great player... AI's definitely worth it. i don't think getting AI will instantly make the clips a contender though, but it would be nice for the clippers to have so much buzz and 2 perennial all-stars. it sounds crazy but i'd like to throw in sam with the deal.. i don't like him much, and he's only good for 3 more years max.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

The Clippers have always wanted a "superstar". Now if they can do it without giving up Livingston they should try. I don't what market value the Sixers are looking for but a Mobley/Maggette combo for AI would be interesting, though doubtful. I like both Mobley and Maggette a lot but if this team isn't going to win a move for Iverson might do the trick. It would at least bring more money for Sterling as he gets his big time star. However I am just ranting right now because of the record but it should be interesting to see where AI ends up going. Hopefully he stays in the East.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*



Weasel said:


> The Clippers have always wanted a "superstar". Now if they can do it without giving up Livingston they should try. I don't what market value the Sixers are looking for but a Mobley/Maggette combo for AI would be interesting, though doubtful. I like both Mobley and Maggette a lot but if this team isn't going to win a move for Iverson might do the trick. It would at least bring more money for Sterling as he gets his big time star. However I am just ranting right now because of the record but it should be interesting to see where AI ends up going. Hopefully he stays in the East.


Then again supposedly AI doesn't like to practice with is a negative...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...170.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> The Clippers are not interested in acquiring Philadelphia 76ers guard Allen Iverson, a team source said.
> 
> There has been speculation that the Clippers would be among the teams in the bidding for the disgruntled All-Star, but Iverson's style of play and contract would not be a good fit with the Clippers, the source said.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

Almost dont care who you have to trade on the clippers, if you can get AI, you do it now. Id even trade brand for iverson, but ONLY in a 3 team trade where we would get a good PF in exchange. Sixers dont have anyone that would work for a brand trade.

Ideal situation 1: Trade for iverson without having to trade livingston. Reason: The height and offense/defense would perfectly complement each other. Would the sixers do a trade w/o livingston? Doubtful, but really how much are they going to be able to get for him?

Possibilities: (by the way, if a third team is involved, the possibilities are endless. Lets just consider straight up trades).

1. Maggette/Mobley straight up. Barely works under the cap. Sixers wouldnt do this deal unless they were desperate...first round draft picks until 2011 would probably have to be given for this. 

2. Maggette/Cassell(after trade moratorium on recent signees lifted)/ and either rebraca, korolev, williams, singleton,ross, ewing, davis should all work or come very close salary cap wise. Again, draft picks would have to be a part of this. However, a trade like this allows 76ers cap space GALORE after next season, not to mention they will have two of the most tradeable contracts in the game next year, maggette, and cassell. 

2. Mobley/Cassell straight up, or plus one of those other guys. Again, 76ers wouldnt do it, im just saying what works under the cap. 

3. Maggette/Thomas/Cassell for iverson or iverson + 1-2 million dollar filler. 

4. I wont include kaman in the talks because 76ers would never have two centers and a PF on their team making a combined 38 millon dollars. Thats ridiculous. 

Now, if we have to include livingston in the deal, these would work:

1. Mobley/maggs/livvy
2. mobley/cassel/livvy
3. maggette/cassell/livvy
4. thomas./livvy/cassell/filler
5. maggette/livvy/thomas/filler

Personally i dont think that dun would be interested in iguadoula. Doesnt seem the type of player dun would like. But for AI and AI2 to be in a trade, the clipers would need to be able to give up about 17 million in salary for it to work.

Suns took a "gamble" on an "aging" point guard, and look where it got them. Ill take a combo of brand/AI and anyone else on the team. They can score 55 points between them so screw depth. Add 12 points from kaman, youve got 67 points, and im sure 9 other guys can come up with 33 points to call it a night. 

Sterling, i DONT think we can pull it off, but if you have the opportunity to do it, youve got to pull the trigger no matter who the sixers ask for. 

what about mobley/cassell/maggette/first rounder for iverson and kyle korver? Sixers get replacement for poitns lost, get a PG starter, a philly guy in mobley, another slasher/scorer maggette, first rounder. Clippers get a superstar, plus someone who can shoot twice as good as anyone the clippers have ever had. 

DO IT


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

Well, if the clippers arent even going to pursue it, then that just shows the teams mentality. Season over. Its one thing to try to make the changes necessary, even if it doesnt work out...shows that the organization is moving in the right direction. But if that source is true, and the reason that they dont want him is because of his style of play and contract, then the organization as a whole just lost a lot of my respect.

1. Who cares about style of play? If the guy is a superstar, hes one for a resaon, because he can do things others cant, he can win games by himself for the team. Its not like were saying dunleavvy doesnt like wilcox or maggette's style of play. Thats debateable. But thats like giving up on tim duncan because you dont like his "boring" style of play. Who cares, the guy is a superstar, and will be an instant boost to the team.


2. contract. STUPID STUPID STUPID. So he makes 18 million? Ever heard of the Collective bargaining agreement clippers? You have to give up salary to get it, so its not like youre adding extra salary. As a matter of fact, lets say the clippers trade mobley, maggette, livingston for him. that actually allows the clipers not to lose maggs for nothing after next year, and the 40 million owed on iversons contract next two years, would have been 35 million to maggs/mobley on their contracts, plus livvy 4 million next year, and then 8-10 million the following year. So iverson would actually SAVE the clippers money.

Clippers were willing to offer the bank to kobe which would have meant NO free agnets for years...most likely no cassell, no mobley, no anyone. That contract was ok, but iverson making the same amount isnt?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*



Weasel said:


> The Clippers are not interested in acquiring Philadelphia 76ers guard Allen Iverson, a team source said.
> 
> There has been speculation that the Clippers would be among the teams in the bidding for the disgruntled All-Star, but Iverson's style of play and contract would not be a good fit with the Clippers, the source said.


This is idiotic, *does anyone here honestly think Livingston will ever be as good as Iverson will be over the next 2-3 years?* He'll maybe make an all-star team or two, but he's not the 2nd coming of Magic Johnson or anything like that...
By the time Livingston really becomes the player he is supposedly going to be, Brand/Maggette/Mobley will all be 30+, possibly not on the team anymore and definitely on the decline.

Dunleavy's GM skills are not looking very good right now: Iverson is a 7-time all star, one of the greatest playoff performers & scorers of ALL-TIME. He's getting a little older, but his contract runs out at age 33, he'll still be better than Livingston...

But somehow... "HIS STYLE DOES NOT FIT IN WITH THE TEAM??????" WTF!!! FIRE DUNLEAVY!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*



leidout said:


> This is idiotic, *does anyone here honestly think Livingston will ever be as good as Iverson will be over the next 2-3 years?* He'll maybe make an all-star team or two, but he's not the 2nd coming of Magic Johnson or anything like that...
> By the time Livingston really becomes the player he is supposedly going to be, Brand/Maggette/Mobley will all be 30+, possibly not on the team anymore and definitely on the decline.
> 
> Dunleavy's GM skills are not looking very good right now: Iverson is a 7-time all star, one of the greatest playoff performers & scorers of ALL-TIME. He's getting a little older, but his contract runs out at age 33, he'll still be better than Livingston...
> ...



I agree... If you can get AI for the cost of a guard with potiential.... I would.. AI is old, but Id say he probably has another Great/Good 3-4 years left in him. And even a decent AI is better than a really old Sam Cassell and a young promising Livingston..

It really depends on what they want for AI though. Livingston would just be the start, and im not sure who else id want to give up for him.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> It really depends on what they want for AI though. Livingston would just be the start, and im not sure who else id want to give up for him.


Over the summer when trade rumors were flowing the 76ers GM (I think his name is Billy King) *publicly stated* that the Clippers could have Iverson for Maggette & Livingston.

I imagine that deal is still on the table and with AI's trade demand, we may be able to get him for Cassell/Mobley + Livingston, but any of those ways is fine with me.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*



yamaneko said:


> Almost dont care who you have to trade on the clippers, if you can get AI, you do it now. Id even trade brand for iverson, but ONLY in a 3 team trade where we would get a good PF in exchange. Sixers dont have anyone that would work for a brand trade.
> 
> Ideal situation 1: Trade for iverson without having to trade livingston. Reason: The height and offense/defense would perfectly complement each other. Would the sixers do a trade w/o livingston? Doubtful, but really how much are they going to be able to get for him?
> 
> ...


you would trade brand for iverson? wow, that's crazy.. real crazy. unless youre being sarcastic.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

Livingston for Iverson is like Chandler for Brand. You would have to be stupid to not do it. Livingston hasn't proven anything but still has value.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*



> you would trade brand for iverson? wow, that's crazy.. real crazy. unless youre being sarcastic.


You conviniently left out that i said i would only do it in a 3 way trade where we could get a good PF in exchange. Like a boozer, gasol, Jamison, Harrington, or even a good role player in haslem. Id like to keep brand and AI together, but if it means we have to give up less, and we still get a near all star quality forward in exchange, i say do it. Will it ever be done? No, of course not, but i would..


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

i really doubt you could get AI + boozer (out of that list, you can get maybe only haslem) for brand, especially with the salary differences. AI makes even more than EB, how is another high profile power forward going to fit in the salary restrictions?


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

Livingston + whatever Philadelphia wants(excluding Brand & Corey) for Iverson and i couldn't be happier


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*



leidout said:


> This is idiotic, *does anyone here honestly think Livingston will ever be as good as Iverson will be over the next 2-3 years?* He'll maybe make an all-star team or two, but he's not the 2nd coming of Magic Johnson or anything like that...
> By the time Livingston really becomes the player he is supposedly going to be, Brand/Maggette/Mobley will all be 30+, possibly not on the team anymore and definitely on the decline.
> 
> Dunleavy's GM skills are not looking very good right now: Iverson is a 7-time all star, one of the greatest playoff performers & scorers of ALL-TIME. He's getting a little older, but his contract runs out at age 33, he'll still be better than Livingston...
> ...


Yeah if playing style is an issue with a top 5 player and first ballot Hall of Famer, that reflects poorly on the coaching ability of the coach. A good coach makes changes so he will fit in with the team. And it's not like Dunleavy is an excellent X and O's coach like Jerry Sloan, Popovich or Phil Jackson, so how difficult is it to fit AI into an already disorganized offensive system that is in need of a perimeter scorer to take attention away from EB.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

A team of Cassell, Iverson, Ross, Brand, and Kaman is only one or two good bench players away from contending. Do it!


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

Did trade checker and these trade would work

A.I 1&2 for Mobley, Maggette, and Livingston

A.I for Maggette, and Cassel.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*



NOFX22 said:


> Did trade checker and these trade would work
> 
> A.I 1&2 for Mobley, Maggette, and Livingston
> 
> A.I for Maggette, and Cassel.


Iguodala is a good player, but i don't really see a big need for him, just focusing on Iverson alone is more important. Does anyone know how a 1st/2nd rounder affects a trade? (Is it worth like a $4-million salary or something?)


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

If we somehow came up with a trade for Iverson, Philly would want a PG in return. I know they have Iggy playing point right now, but obviously he needs to be playing SG/SF and handling the ball with another PG.

Philly could take Cassell, however that still leaves them without a full time poing guard, because Cassell cant play 75 games or so and 30 mins a night. 

Philly isnt going to trade AI for Mobley and Maggette. they arent going to trade him for Cassell and Maggette. We arent going to give up that many first round picks for Iverson. What im saying is that any deal is going to revolve around Livingston, plain and simple.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

Ok if Livngston has to be involve in the trade than another possiblity is 
A.I. For Livingston, Maggette,and Rebraca


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

I would trade Cassel + Maggete + Kaman.

Or just Cassell and Kaman, I think that salary matches up, we could throw in a draft pick or korolev... that way the Sixers get a 2 year contract of a veteran and two youths, and we get an all star player to play alongside livvy in the back court to push us to the limit.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*



Free Arsenal said:


> I would trade Cassel + Maggete + Kaman.
> 
> Or just Cassell and Kaman, I think that salary matches up, we could throw in a draft pick or korolev... that way the Sixers get a 2 year contract of a veteran and two youths, and we get an all star player to play alongside livvy in the back court to push us to the limit.


No way the 76ers would go for that, they just signed Dalembert for something like 5yrs/$75 million, plus Webber's $20 mil per year, add Kaman's 5yrs/$52 million, and you've got a slightly above average front court taking up almost the entire salary cap.

NOFX's idea of AI for Livingston, Rebraca & Maggette (hopefully Mobley instead) sounds like a good deal for both teams.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

Does anyknow what Trade Kicker means? Because Brand, Cassel, Kaman, and Williams have TK in there contracts?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*



NOFX22 said:


> Does anyknow what Trade Kicker means? Because Brand, Cassel, Kaman, and Williams have TK in there contracts?


Means if the clips try to trade them, they have the power to veto the trade... I can understand Brand, Sam and even Kaman having one, but why the hell does Williams have a trade kicker?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

http://www.timesherald.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=17572750&BRD=1672&PAG=461&dept_id=32095&rfi=6



> Reports have a number of teams interested, including Minnesota, Denver, Boston, Indiana and the Clippers.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

Hmmm Im still undecided if Clips should do the trade.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...ry?page=2&coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> Everyone is rounding up the usual suspects but Denver Coach George Karl says his team is out. Despite prattling by local anchors, the Clippers aren't interested and King still doesn't want Iverson in Boston.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

Werent the rumours of Maggette/Artest were BS until Maggette failed his phsyical?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

A.I 1&2 for Mobley, Maggette, and Livingston

wow that would be great, if that could happen somehow....although i like Cuttino and Corey...
damn having AI 2 would be great we have havent had a finisher like him since the days of D. Miles....
oh man would that be amazing but i doubt it will happen it seems as if Boston and the Wolves are the frontrunners


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

haha someone a whiiile back...someone posted up a huge pic of A.I in a Clippers uni haha does anyone by any chance still have that ???:yay:


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*



ElMarroAfamado said:


> of he does not suck let me re-phrase that ...HE WILL NEVER HELP ThIS TEAM GET ANYWHERE.....thats what i mean, i think you guys are so high on him cuz he looks "cool" haha **** face it HE IS A BUST we will be lucky if any team would take him for anything...
> 
> "]Wouldn't give up Livingston, That's too much"
> cmon now LOOK AT THAT READ IT PLEASE.... livingston too much?????
> **** cmon man.....if daniel Ewing were in livingstons spot, he would probably have the same numbers, LIVINGSTON is nothin special **** just cuz he is tall?? cmon now..and stop using his "defense" as an excuse...he is way taller than most the pgs he guards thats the least he could do....just give it up...


Livingston's not the second coming of Magic as some might say, nor is he even on the level of Chris Paul, Deron Williams, and of course light years from AI, but I'm not going to say he's garbage or a bust like some people. Perhaps he'll never get to the level that he occasionally shows, but have you seen his assists to TO ratios? And he's dishing the ball out alot too. His scoring isn't very good (it's not horrible though), and he's probably the second best defender on the Clips. Defense, in case you've forgotten, is what really drives the Clips. Livingston isn't all height, he stays in front of his man, reads the opponents offensive plays well, and has great timing.

Livingston's not untoucable, but Philly has to trade AI, every GM out there knows it. Why would you want to give up anymore than the minimum?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*



afobisme said:


> you would trade brand for iverson? wow, that's crazy.. real crazy. unless youre being sarcastic.


Agree 100%. Brand for Iverson is RIDICULOUS!! I really hope he was joking.


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

first off, i would support a livingston-maggette for iverson trade...i like livingston, but he is too much of a question mark...iverson is a sure thing, and probably good for 3 or 4 more years...i think the biggest question mark to me about iverson is him willing to be more of a ball distributer than a scorer....he's a player that commands double teams which will open up scoring for brand and kaman...i think if iverson is willing to be more of a team player, the clippers can definitely be a contender

starters: iverson, mobley, ross, brand, kaman

bench: cassell, thomas, singleton, davis, and ewing

doesn't sound bad at all....


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*



> Agree 100%. Brand for Iverson is RIDICULOUS!! I really hope he was joking.


Does everyone here in this thread like to only pick and choose which part of my post to read, and ignore the rest of the thought? The rest of that post was even practically in the same sentence, but conviniently overlooked by at least two people so far...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

The Wolves organization made an interesting comment today. Something like "we can't afford Iverson." Which essentially takes them out of the picture and I am sure that won't go well with Garnett.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

Wonder if the knicks will get in on it. They have the most contracts in the league that would be able to match iverson.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*



yamaneko said:


> Does everyone here in this thread like to only pick and choose which part of my post to read, and ignore the rest of the thought?


Yes.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

Certainly seems that way, doesnt it.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*



yamaneko said:


> Certainly seems that way, doesnt it.


Well what do you expect... whenever you write a post you go into a long-winded reason.

No one wants to read through it all... well... maybe some people do... but we're Basketball Fans here, not basketball analysts... even though we act like we know everything. :biggrin:


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*



yamaneko said:


> Does everyone here in this thread like to only pick and choose which part of my post to read, and ignore the rest of the thought? The rest of that post was even practically in the same sentence, but conviniently overlooked by at least two people so far...


I read the entire thing. Trading EB and getting another good PF and AI is sound, but the disruption to the team would be too great- not to mention how insanely unpopular the move would be.

Otherwise the ideas you mentioned were reasonable, however I have to disagree about how well AI can really make a team. Sorry, even though I love his game, he does need to touch the ball too much. I'm still hoping the Clips (Dunleavy) can finally get some real motion offense going.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*



yamaneko said:


> Does everyone here in this thread like to only pick and choose which part of my post to read, and ignore the rest of the thought? The rest of that post was even practically in the same sentence, but conviniently overlooked by at least two people so far...


Remember what i said before about writing essays...? Heh, but i pretty much agree with most of your post, except i wouldn't think of getting rid of Brand in any sort of trade, he's simply too good, reliable & fundamentally sound to go without.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*



leidout said:


> Means if the clips try to trade them, they have the power to veto the trade... I can understand Brand, Sam and even Kaman having one, but why the hell does Williams have a trade kicker?


A trade kicker doesn't mean that. It means they get a 15% increase in salary if they are traded. I don't think they have trade vetoes in basketball.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

Just came up with this 3 team trade on real gm and it is very realistic and not lobsided like a lot of dumb homer fans like to do when putting together trade proposals.

Clippers Outgoing
Maggette 
Mobley
Rebracca
Korolev
1st round pick

Clippers Incoming
Allen Iverson
Danthay Jones
Kyle Korver 

Memephis Outgoing
Eddie Jones
Kyle Lowry
Danthay Jones
1st round pick

Memphis Incoming
Maggette
Rebracca
Mobley

Philly Outgoing
Allen Iverson
Kyle Korver

Philly Incoming 
Korolev
Eddie Jones
Kyle Lowry 
2007 1st round pick (LAC)
2008 1st round pick (MEM)

Works for Philly because they get two cheap young prospects in Lowry and Korolev, TWO 1st round pick, get rid of Korver's contract, but maybe most importantly they get the $15 million dollar expiring contract of Eddie Jones, which will give them huge cap space.

Works for Memphis becuase they get Maggette who they are supposely interested in. They get Mobley to replace Jones and Rebracca as a filler who contract expires in 2 yrs. All the contracts they get are all under three years so they get cap space soon if they chose to. Memphis is basically in it because they have Jones expiring contract, which is very valuable. They get lots of talent for pretty much nothing.

Works for Clippers because they get to keep Livingston, get a second option in AI and they get another swingman in Jones to help replace Mobley and Maggette and a shooter in Korver who would instantly be there best shooter in years.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

i doubt no matter what happens the 76ers wontl include any of their young talent....Korver or Iggy.....Hunter maaybe....but we will see what happens they said on ESPN a trade will happen within the next 48 hours....so lets just wait and see....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*



ElMarroAfamado said:


> but we will see what happens they said on ESPN a trade will happen within the next 48 hours....so lets just wait and see....


Hmm...
I always believed Iverson would be traded on the 15th when all those who were signed for could be traded. My best bet would be that he doesn't get traded until then but I could be wrong.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*



Weasel said:


> Hmm...
> I always believed Iverson would be traded on the 15th when all those who were signed for could be traded. My best bet would be that he doesn't get traded until then but I could be wrong.


That is my guess as well.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-cliprep12dec12,0,6646681.story?coll=la-headlines-sports



> Dunleavy, on the prospect of the 76ers trading Allen Iverson: "I hope they make the deal with [a team in] the East, to be honest with you."


http://www.pe.com/sports/breakout/stories/PE_Sports_Local_D_clippers_12.396861b.html



> "What would we have to give up to get him?" Dunleavy asked, rhetorically.
> 
> "Everybody has interest in Iverson, because he's a very talented player. He's a competitor, a big-time scorer, a steals guy. Everybody can use him. It just depends on the cost."


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

http://www.philly.com/mld/dailynews/sports/16219297.htm



> In Rumorville - and, please, there is no hard confirmation of anything here - there is speculation of discussions with the Los Angeles Clippers that could net some combination of Corey Maggette, Sam Cassell, Zeljko Rebraca and a first-round draft choice


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*



Weasel said:


> In Rumorville - and, please, there is no hard confirmation of anything here - there is speculation of discussions with the Los Angeles Clippers that could net some combination of Corey Maggette, Sam Cassell, Zeljko Rebraca and a first-round draft choice


That's a pretty lopsided trade if you ask me, pretty much just Maggette & 1st for AI. I was hoping we could keep Maggette and lose Livingston before he starts demanding big money, but oh well, whatever brings AI here is all good with me :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

http://www.sacbee.com/100/story/91475.html



> The other deal, according to the second source, would have sent Bibby and Thomas to the Los Angeles Clippers, who would send third-year point guard Shaun Livingston and veteran small forward Corey Maggette to Philadelphia. The 76ers, in turn, would send Iverson to Sacramento.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/extras/celtics_blog/



> The buzz around the league was that the Clippers were moving into the lead in the Iverson Derby. The Celtics were on the outside, in part, because the word was the price would be too high.


Hmm....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

http://www.bostonherald.com/blogs/celtics/



> Two western conference teams - Denver with an offer said to include Nene, Eduardo Najera and J.R. Smith, and the Clippers with a package that may or may not include the much coveted Shaun Livingston - reportedly had jumped to the front of what was characterized as a very frustrated pack.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

I have a feeling Iverson is coming to the Clippers. We just need to be patient because the Sixers are desperated. We have to low ball them at the beginning.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Brigham: Where's Iverson Headed?*

http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=171786&srvc=sports



> The cast of potential Iverson suitors continued to build yesterday, with a wide range of big names mentioned as trade bait, from the Los Angeles Clippers’ Shaun Livingston and Corey Maggette to Golden State’s Baron Davis.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-clippers13dec13,1,2989347.story?coll=la-headlines-sports



> The Clippers are willing to include Maggette as the centerpiece of a proposal for Iverson — the NBA's most valuable player in 2001 — and another of Philadelphia's perimeter players who could contribute in the Clippers' rotation, the team sources said. The 76ers, however, are determined to acquire Livingston in a trade — and that's a deal-breaker for the Clippers.
> 
> The Clippers have told the 76ers that Elton Brand, Chris Kaman and Livingston are not available. But other team members were included in the discussions.





> In the off-season, the Clippers rejected the 76ers' proposal of trading Iverson for Maggette and Livingston, and Clippers officials Tuesday reiterated their unwillingness to send the fourth-year, 6-foot-7 point guard to Philadelphia, even for a four-time league scoring champion. The Clippers plan to offer Livingston a multiyear contract extension in the summer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

So what it seems like is that Maggette + Livingston + filler (most likely Rebraca) would net Iverson but the Clippers don't want Livingston in the deal rather they will try to make a deal without him included...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"The Clippers plan to offer Livingston a multiyear contract extension in the summer."

jesus christ....

"So what it seems like is that Maggette + Livingston + filler (most likely Rebraca) would net Iverson but the Clippers don't want Livingston in the deal rather they will try to make a deal without him included..."

man, i know people are saying if the CLippers get A.I he will just leave after his contract is up, and that may be true, but LOOK WHERE SAM GOT US IN 1 SEASON..........
i am willing to risk it and see what he can do for in two seasons......


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Weasel said:


> So what it seems like is that Maggette + Livingston + filler (most likely Rebraca) would net Iverson but the Clippers don't want Livingston in the deal rather they will try to make a deal without him included...


I hope Philly bites...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061213/SPORTS0102/612130317/1128



> L.A. Clippers: The talk is that a package including Corey Maggette and/or Sam Cassell, plus Zeljko Rebraca and a first-round pick has been offered. The Sixers no doubt would prefer young Shaun Livingston be in the deal, but that's not going to happen.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

That I could live with but I would rather get rid of Mobley than Cassel.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

NOFX22 said:


> That I could live with but I would rather get rid of Mobley than Cassel.


Its probably an angle that the Clippers have tried to work on but a possible tough sell. I think everyone here would do a Maggette and Mobley for AI deal. However, I think the Sixers want some PG in return you would assume. These next few days should be interesting. If there are no good deals out there the Sixer might get desperate and do a trade without Livingston but who knows.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/479688p-403581c.html



> Earlier yesterday, they reportedly rejected the Clippers' offer of Corey Maggette and Cuttino Mobley, with Mobley's deal having three more years to run at nearly $30 million.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Earlier yesterday, they reportedly rejected the Clippers' offer of Corey Maggette and Cuttino Mobley, with Mobley's deal having three more years to run at nearly $30 million.


Blah, *Livingston + Mobley + Rebraca* is deal that will get us Iverson, they want Livingston bad enough to do it. Or if you really want to get greedy...

Iverson + Iguodala
for 
Livingston + Mobley + 1st + Rebraca + Korolev 

This line-up is friggin' awesome if done correctly, 92ppg from the starting line up alone...
PG: Iverson 30ppg - Cassell/Ewing
SG: Iguodala 12ppg - Ross
SF: Maggette 18ppg - Singleton
PF: Brand 22ppg - Thomas
C: Kaman 10ppg - Williams/Davis


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

leidout said:


> Blah, *Livingston + Mobley + Rebraca* is deal that will get us Iverson, they want Livingston bad enough to do it. Or if you really want to get greedy...
> 
> Iverson + Iguodala
> for
> ...


I would love this trade, but I don't think the sixers are willing to trade Iggy.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Now the Warriors are in the mix.....they are offering Baron Davis and Andris Biedrins. Looks like we have to throw in Livingston now....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

matador1238 said:


> Now the Warriors are in the mix.....they are offering Baron Davis and Andris Biedrins. Looks like we have to throw in Livingston now....


I'd throw in Livingston as long as Clippers get Louis Williams in return. 

Livingston + Maggette + Rebraca + Daniel Ewing + Wolves First 
for

Allen Iverson + Louis Williams + 2nd Rounder

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...799~2752~2393~497~690&teams=12~12~20~20~20~20


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> I'd throw in Livingston as long as Clippers get Louis Williams in return.
> 
> Livingston + Maggette + Rebraca + Daniel Ewing + Wolves First
> for
> ...


The Clippers wouldn't have to give up that much to get AI and Williams, just Maggette, Livingston and Rebracca would be enough. I know Philly likes Williams but they wouldn't demand a 1st rounder and Ewing just for them to include him.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> The Clippers wouldn't have to give up that much to get AI and Williams, just Maggette, Livingston and Rebracca would be enough. I know Philly likes Williams but they wouldn't demand a 1st rounder and Ewing just for them to include Williams.


About the first, true, switch it to a 2nd, but Ewing would be needed for Cap reasons. Shaun|Maggs|Zelly for AI|Williams is about 150,000 off on the Clippers side, adding Ewing evens it out.


----------

